# New HK (HeKe Vertrieb) 7 string bass



## binky (Jul 30, 2010)

First of all, I don't know if I should open a new thread just for this, so I hope mods understand...

Well, this is my new bass, I have only player for 5 days now and it's wonderful. The woodwork isn't flawless but it's pretty good for the price (390  without shipping). Found it on eBay, the seller has more like this, even 7-string fretless, 6, 5, 4 and 8 string models (with double strings).

It's tuned B E A D G C F, but when I can find a F# string for a 35" scale, it will sound... godly lol

And now, whenever I play my old 4-string or a guitar, I can't stop laughing. The neck feels... ridiculously minuscule, the neck is 10 cm wide (Google told me that's almost 4 inches, I don't really know...).

And now... pics for everyone!


























And audio samples asap!


----------



## MistaMarko (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks meaty. I love my 7-String to death, and feel the same as you do when I pick up guitars/4-string basses.

Would love to hear audio samples.

What woods/pickups are on the bass?


----------



## SD83 (Jul 30, 2010)

binky said:


>



Good to see you got someone who guards your bass  Looks like it's worth it 
Is it as heavy as it looks?


----------



## binky (Jul 30, 2010)

MistaMarko said:


> Would love to hear audio samples.
> 
> What woods/pickups are on the bass?


Tomorrow you'll have some posted here.
The body is walnut and the neck is maple with rosewood stripes, not sure about the fretboard, though.
The pickups are Kent Armstrong Active, never heard of them before, but it seems it's a good brand, I like their sound and they are versatile, the 3-band EQ helps too, you can get a wide range of sounds, from jazzy fat tones to Fieldy's clicks.


SD83 said:


> Good to see you got someone who guards your bass  Looks like it's worth it
> Is it as heavy as it looks?


Not only she guards it, she plays better than me. And is way cuter.
I thought it was heavy when I first played it, but now I can hold it all the rehearsal long. The balance is not the best, it does neck dive a bit, but not that much. I think my bud's Squier Jazz Bass is as heavy (if not heavier) as this one.

If you have any petitions in the audio samples, any song or tuning in particular...


----------



## binky (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally audio samples!

7 string sample binky - goear.com

The sound saturates a bit... it's EQ'd flat and plugged in straight into the computer, recorded with Reaper, could have added EQ or effects with Ampeg SVX but... meh...

It features:
-The beginning of a new (yet untitled) song by my band.
-Some slap.
-Metallica's Battery chords on G, C and F strings with some tapping playing the 2nd guitar
-Some improvised diminished scale tapping
-The Anticosmic Overload by Obscura (just the first few riffs)
-A crappy little cover of Anesthesia (Pulling Teeth) without dist.
-Some improvised riffs
-Some chord tapping inspired by Mother Man (Atheist)
-Even more tapping
-An unsuccessful attempt to cover Jaco Pastorius' Portrait of Tracy (I can do it better, though)
-Pentatonic/blues scale on the higest frets (21, 22, 23 and 24)

And all that in just 4 minutes and 28 seconds.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks to be made by the same OEM manufacturer, Wolf Guitars, as instruments from Woodo. 

Woodo Guitars


----------



## binky (Jul 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks to be made by the same OEM manufacturer, Wolf Guitars, as instruments from Woodo.
> 
> Woodo Guitars


Yes, except this one only has one battery... I know this bass is made for lots of brands under different names "Antoniotsai" also sells them in eBay, I've seen lots of them under different names. Didn't know there was a black version. The only difference I can see it's the two 9v batteries. Not to mention that the Woodo one is 420  more expensive


----------



## Våd Hamster (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh sweet, I've been GAS'ing for one of those for a while. 

The two switches are killswitch and preamp on/off yeah?
Fretboard looks like ebony btw.


----------



## binky (Jul 31, 2010)

Våd Hamster;2082394 said:


> Oh sweet, I've been GAS'ing for one of those for a while.
> 
> The two switches are killswitch and preamp on/off yeah?
> Fretboard looks like ebony btw.


Have a look at HeKe-Vetrieb on eBay, they're damn cheap! Now I'm GASing for a 6, 7 or 8 string fretless... and after that an acoustic one... GAS never ends.

Hmmmm one can be used as a killswitch. It's a mute. But a killswitch is way more useful as a button because it goes back to unmute by itself. The other one is active/passive switch.


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't find them anywhere. Is it spelled correctly?


----------



## binky (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry, I spelt it wrong, I'm such an idiot... it's HeKe-Vertrieb (it was missing an "r").
And the fretboard looks like ebony to me, but it is way too unexpensive to be ebony, isn't it?


----------



## Våd Hamster (Jul 31, 2010)

The whole thing is too cheap to be real, conventionally. But it's there, and if it sounds and plays good, then it must be what it is. 

And this guitar-bass-shop.de shop sells them. I've got a Woodo 6 string fretless (from the same factory) that plays and sounds great, so I don't see why these shouldn't be up to it either.


----------



## binky (Jul 31, 2010)

In fact most of HK eBay auctions redirect to guitar-bass-shop.de
And thanks for feeding my GAS Ò_Ó (6 string freeeeetleeeees... MWAH...)


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 31, 2010)

darn it. I lived in Germany for 2 years and still can't speak or read it.. lol


----------

